# IE Intake Manifold 2.5L Automatic Transmission?



## TravelingMusician (Apr 26, 2013)

I haven't seen this question posted before, but forgive me if it's been asked and answered.
I've done all the performance mods I can do... cold air intake, testpipe, exhaust, performance tune. I'd like to add an intake manifold to the list, but it looks like the only one on the market for a mk6 2.5L is the IE intake manifold. I have an automatic transmission, but the description on Integrated Engineering's website says that they recommend their intake manifold for manual transmission only. Has anyone tried installing this on a car with automatic transmission? Are there other intake manifolds that I should be looking at?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Any aftermarket intake manifold would physically fit your Sportwagen. 
However, because the automatic transmission shifts at ~6,000 rpm, you're missing out on a large portion of the powerband that the intake manifold creates (up to 7,200+rpm). 
It would be wise to stick with your Stage 1 tune and stock intake manifold. Otherwise, you're going to sacrifice a lot of mid-range torque for a minuscule amount of upper-rpm power.


----------

